# How many calories per pound?



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2003)

I am pretty sure DP answered this one some time ago, but can't find the answer.

Was it in the 2400 range?

Please school us that want to know 

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 10, 2003)

Needs TCD's verification....but my understanding is BF 3200-3500....LBM as in muscle tissue, not just water, bone, glycogen, etc....about 600! 

DP


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, so it depends on where we are directing it in the body.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 10, 2003)

1lb fat = 3500kcals.

1lb muscle (can vary depending on 'dry' i.e. dehydrated  or 'moist' i.e. hydrated weights), but it's between 600-800.

I was under the impression it was 800kcals, but someone told me it was 600.

Let's just say 700ish to be safe.


----------

